# GPO for Timeout Notifications?



## Raderick (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello,

We have domain-wide GPOs that log out users from a terminal server at 2 hours. At 1:58 (2 minutes before they are to be logged out) Windows generates a notice to the user session notifying them that the user will be logged out in two minutes if they do not perform a task.

Is there a GPO (either for 2008 or 2012) or some other setting that either changes when the message gets generated (to, say, 20 minutes), or allows us to modify the message sent out to the user?

Thank you.


----------



## geekytechy (Dec 24, 2014)

According to me, no, group policy can't help modify system message. See the following similar thread:

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ize-windows-domain-messages?forum=winserverDS


----------

